# Night Fishing



## Tmcbeast (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok fisher folk! I think it's time to pull together for a list of places that allow night fishing. Most places right around Springville are daylight fishing only. I keep hearing about the success of people who go night fishing, but haven't ever heard where they go to do this. I'm willing to go a good distance as long as I don't get chased out as soon as the sun goes down. Thanks for the input!


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Night fishing can be good just about anywhere you go. As far as spots..I can't give out any of my good spots. That would defeat the purpose. Most people who fish at night value the solitude, and wouldn't risk increasing trash and crowds by hot spotting. As far as regulations, the guidebook says fishing is permitted 24/7. So unless there is a local rule or sign that says otherwise, it should be fair game.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

^^What Harlin said^^

From the fishing guidebook:



> Utah's general fish and crayfish season is
> Jan. 1 through Dec. 31. Fish may be caught by
> angling or setline 24 hours a day. Underwater
> spearfishing is allowed from official sunrise to
> official sunset. See page 13 for details.


In your area the community ponds like Salem pond, canyon view park pond, etc will close at night. But, public water like Hobble creek, diamond fork, Utah lake, to name a few are wide open.


----------

